# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Полимерные полы для квартиры

## Аманда

Последнее время все больше и больше в интернете обсуждают темы связанные с полимерными полами в квартире. Такие полы далеко не новинка, хотя по факту они еще не прижились у нас в России.
Но тут же главный момент, хочется понять о том на сколько большие недостатки у такого вида полов, по отношению к другим вариантам и качеству?

----------


## Давия

Тут наверное можно найти все за и против, как собственно и у любого отделочного материала.
Другой вопрос если вам лично будет комфортно с таким видом пола или нет, и этот вопрос явно более важный в данном аспекте.  Конкретно по вопросу покупки жидкого пола, именно тут [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] предложение имеется, и кстати говоря предложение от одного из лучших брендов в РФ.

----------

